# Privateer Press digital Released, and some new Warmachine models:



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Privateer Press has just released PP Digital, it's digital reader App, on Iphone and Android. It means digital copies of all of their books for Warmachine, HO



> With Privateer Press Digital, you have access to an extensive catalog of No Quarter magazine issues, WARMACHINE and HORDES rulebooks, Iron Kingdoms Full-Metal Fantasy Roleplaying Game material, and much more! Take your Privateer Press rulebooks with you wherever you go for quick, easy reference. Download the latest No Quarter magazine straight to your device. Privateer Press Digital is the ultimate reference tool for the Privateer Press gamer!
> The Privateer Press Digital e-reader app offers:
> 
> Digital subscriptions to No Quarter magazine!
> ...


There are also a few new models around that I'll throw in.

The Butcher Unleashed, Warcaster epic unit. The 3rd incarnation of the Butcher, released for PPs 10th anniversary (The original Butcher of Khardov was also their first model ever).

















And his Hounds:









Moorclaw, a Minion/Merc Jackmarshal who'll work for a bunch of factions. It'll be interesteresting to se what Trollbloods and Minions do now they have access to some Merc jacks.









Eyriss in her third incarnation. Now she only works for RoS rather than as a Mercenary (as she's gone home to help lead the Retribution).









New Skarlock unit attachment for mechanithralls or bilethralls:









Silverline StormGuard for Cygnar - a unit upgrade for Stormguard that makes them a bit more defensive.









And while it's a little to late to get her now, the Steelsoul Keg Protector - an alternative model for the normal Steelsoul, who was only available during Gencon, but she'll be available again online for next gencon too.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooh, I like that new Eyriss!

Shame I can't run her with Mercs now though


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

steam punk grey knights! awesome! (and no I'm not being sarcastic) I wish there was a plahyer base for warmahorde where I live. I so play it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> steam punk grey knights! awesome! (and no I'm not being sarcastic) I wish there was a plahyer base for warmahorde where I live. I so play it.


Heard the same from a lot of people.. but then I've heard the same reasoning behind why they don't play... 

Unlike 40k and Warhammer, where lucky dice rolls can get you out of a fix, with warmahordes, if you don't pick the right army your screwed no matter what you do.


Nice to see though that PP realise there is a market for Android, unlike GW.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Haskanael said:


> steam punk grey knights! awesome! (and no I'm not being sarcastic) I wish there was a plahyer base for warmahorde where I live. I so play it.


They have a Netherlands forum on the PP Forums: http://privateerpressforums.com/forumdisplay.php?53-Nederlandse-Discussie

Not sure how much it gets used, but there's a few places around for warmachine I gather.



GrizBe said:


> Heard the same from a lot of people.. but then I've heard the same reasoning behind why they don't play...
> 
> Unlike 40k and Warhammer, where lucky dice rolls can get you out of a fix, with warmahordes, if you don't pick the right army your screwed no matter what you do.
> 
> Nice to see though that PP realise there is a market for Android, unlike GW.


List building is about the same importance in either game actually, it's just that movement and tactics that make more of a difference, and dice less of a difference. However, even in the most one sided fight, you can almost always try a last ditch run at assassinating the enemy warcaster - many a desperate victory has been snagged when an opponent starts winning, gets overconfident and leaves his caster exposed :grin:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

GrizBe said:


> Nice to see though that PP realise there is a market for Android, unlike GW.


Yeh, particularly when PP released their stuff AFTER GW started releasing on Android.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

maddermax said:


> They have a Netherlands forum on the PP Forums: http://privateerpressforums.com/forumdisplay.php?53-Nederlandse-Discussie
> 
> Not sure how much it gets used, but there's a few places around for warmachine I gather.


I already know for a fact there is no place close enough where I live to give me a good reason to start an army at this point of time. but thanks for the tip I didnt know about that forum yet.


----------

